

HackerNews Own cperciva on FLOSS Weekly Today at 9:30 Pacific - m0nastic
http://live.twit.tv

======
m0nastic
I figured I'd let folks know, in case they wanted to hear Colin as a guest.

Here's the show page (where the audio will be after the interview is over for
those folks who can't catch it live):

<http://twit.tv/FLOSS>

